#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Practical Concepts of Quality Control

## vfq3481

"Practical Concepts of Quality Control" ed. by Mohammad Saber Fallah Nezhad
InTeOp | 2012 | ISBN: 9535108870 9789535108870 | 128 pages | PDF | 5 MB

This book aims to provide a concise account of the essential elements of quality control. It is designed to be used as a text for courses on quality control for students of industrial engineering at the advanced undergraduate, or as a reference for researchers in related fields seeking a concise treatment of the key concepts of quality control. 

The book is intended to give a contemporary account of procedures used to design quality models. 

Contents
Preface
Section 1 Statistical Quality Control
1	Toward a Better Quality Control of Weather Data
2	Applications of Control Charts Arima for Autocorrelated Data
3	New Models of Acceptance Sampling Plans
Section 2 Total Quality Management
4	Accreditation of Biomedical Calibration Measurements in Turkey
5	Formation of Product Properties Determining Its Quality in a Multi-Operation Technological Process

Links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Practical Concepts of Quality Control

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## tsrc8204

Good book!

----------


## dcisneros

thanks dude!

----------


## Coavas

Thanks in advance

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks, very usefull

----------


## selmagis

Also to promote open access books: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

